

Pretty Easy Privacy - deweerdt
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pep-pretty-easy-privacy

======
pguth
[https://echt.guth.so/why-you-should-not-support-pretty-
easy-...](https://echt.guth.so/why-you-should-not-support-pretty-easy-
privacy/)

------
secfirstmd
Hmmm,

Awful lack of documentation and real information about how they are actually
going to implement what they say they want to do here...

I'm gonna stick with Open Whisper Systems and Moxie for the moment thank you.

